# UPS Issue



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Based on a thread in this forum and posts by several users, I purchased the Cyberpower CP750LCD UPS to protect my TiVo in the living room and another to protect my networking gear in my office. I'm mostly satisfied with the UPSes. However one thing perplexes me, the fine print on the bottom says the batteries are NOT user replaceable, and the screw that seems to be holding the battery cover closed is, I believe, a tiny torx screw with a raised element in the middle of a star shaped hole Has anyone replaced the batteries in this UPS? and if so, how? Where can one get the proper screwdriver for this?

Thank you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083TXNAE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm sure it can be done. As for the security screw, you can get bit sets from eBay (do a search for "security bit set").


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

My experience has been that the batteries are often more expensive than the original unit and are somewhat hit or miss as far as quality. Sadly it is often cheaper and more reliable to buy a whole new unit once the original battery is shot. I hate doing it that way, but that's been the reality in my experience.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have replaced the batteries in a few of my units and it was cheaper than buying a whole new unit. You need to do a search on the battery model number to bring up the shellers. I can't remember where I bought mine last time but they were a good price.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

SNJpage1 said:


> I have replaced the batteries in a few of my units and it was cheaper than buying a whole new unit. You need to do a search on the battery model number to bring up the shellers. I can't remember where I bought mine last time but they were a good price.


Fair enough. Like I said, I've had mixed experience with it. I'll keep searching for quality batteries before replacing the whole unit, but just wanted to put my experience out there.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

MScottC said:


> Based on a thread in this forum and posts by several users, I purchased the Cyberpower CP750LCD UPS to protect my TiVo in the living room and another to protect my networking gear in my office. I'm mostly satisfied with the UPSes. However one thing perplexes me, the fine print on the bottom says the batteries are NOT user replaceable, and the screw that seems to be holding the battery cover closed is, I believe, a tiny torx screw with a raised element in the middle of a star shaped hole Has anyone replaced the batteries in this UPS? and if so, how? Where can one get the proper screwdriver for this?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083TXNAE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have a number of different CyberPower UPS's, but I am not familiar with the particular model you purchased. However, you should be able to easily remove and replace the battery with the proper screwdriver. If unsure, you can call CyberPower's CS line at (877) 297-6937 or email at [email protected].

It appears that there is at least one seller on Amazon.com, where you apparently purchased your UPS, who is offering a suitable non-OEM 12v 7ah replacement battery for about $21 (including shipping). I have purchased batteries from sellers on eBay for as little as $15 (including shipping) with good results.

Another option when your battery needs replacing is to take it to a local battery store, such as Batteries Plus. They stock several replacement batteries for your UPS model, including this one for about $30, and will remove and properly dispose of the old battery, and install and check out the new battery for you.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've given a few Cyber Power UPSs to my GF over the years. They were listed as not having a user repalceable battery too. After the four or five years the battery lasts, it's quicker and easier to just buy a new UPS and to trash the old one. For the units that are designed to be user replaceable, then I will replace the batteries in those. 

At home I use over a dozen APC UPSs and they all take two batteries. So I replace those when they get too old. But the external extended runtime battery packs I also use, that have four batteries, I replace the entire unit when the batteries are toast since they are sealed and are not supposed to be user replaceable.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

Or, try this "instructable" on removing security Torx with a an ordinary flat screwdriver. (I would then replace the screw with a more convention type).

http://www.instructables.com/id/Removing-Security-Torx-Star-Screw-with-a-Flathea/
I have not tried this but it sounds clever. You have nothing to lose since your other choice is to throw it away and buy new. At least you can see how weird (and hard to replace) the battery might be. Batteries do fail after a few years and I would not knowingly buy a brand with "non-replaceable" batteries; in fact, I would be hopping mad. I guess Cyberpower is off my list.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

JohnS-MI said:


> Or, try this "instructable" on removing security Torx with a an ordinary flat screwdriver. (I would then replace the screw with a more convention type).
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Removing-Security-Torx-Star-Screw-with-a-Flathea/
> I have not tried this but it sounds clever. You have nothing to lose since your other choice is to throw it away and buy new. At least you can see how weird (and hard to replace) the battery might be. Batteries do fail after a few years and I would not knowingly buy a brand with "non-replaceable" batteries; in fact, I would be hopping mad. *I guess Cyberpower is off my list.*


Not for the reason you stated. Most--if not all--of their lines include replaceable batteries. And in most cases you can find cheap non-OEM replacements, as I have indicated above.

It's an absurd waste of resources to throw out a UPS when you can simply swap out the depleted battery for a new one.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

http://cyberpower.advizia.com/CyberPower/?v41=CyberPower_UPS

That's the UPS advisor page. When you check "hot-swappable, user replaceable batteries" the count count goes from 79 to 47.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

cherry ghost said:


> http://cyberpower.advizia.com/CyberPower/?v41=CyberPower_UPS
> 
> That's the UPS advisor page. When you check "*hot-swappable, user replaceable batteries*" the count count goes from 79 to 47.


That's an irrelevant feature for our purposes. I believe "hot-swappable" refers to the use of an extended battery module (EBM) to expand run time and is probably aimed at applications for business enterprises.

Again, most--if not all--of the UPS's from CyberPower (and, I believe, APC and Tripp Lite) contain user-replaceable batteries.

If you want to save money in the long run, check before buying to ascertain whether you can get suitable non-OEM replacement batteries at a discount--like you would ink cartridges for a desktop printer.

Full Disclosure: I have both of my personal computers and all of my A/V equipment on UPS's. I am currently using six: Four CyberPower (my favorite), one Belkin, and one IBM Office Professional (now Tripp Lite). Some of these I have owned for over 10 years, and I have replaced the batteries repeatedly. A good UPS, like a good printer, should last you a long time.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> That's an irrelevant feature for our purposes. I believe "hot-swappable" refers to the use of an extended battery module (EBM) to expand run time and is probably aimed at applications for business enterprises.
> 
> Again, most--if not all--of the UPS's from CyberPower (and, I believe, APC and Tripp Lite) contain user-replaceable batteries.
> 
> ...


I guess I need to ask how recently you've purchased a Cyberpower? They've made it much harder to replace the batteries on newer models.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

chiguy50 said:


> That's an irrelevant feature for our purposes. I believe "hot-swappable" refers to the use of an extended battery module (EBM) to expand run time and is probably aimed at applications for business enterprises.


hot-swappable simply means just that, you can swap the battery (external, or internal), without dropping the load. For example, most APC UPS's with internal batteries are hot-swappable. Done it more times than I can count...

It of course still may be an irrelevant feature for your purposes. I just wanted to clarify that it doesn't only apply to external battery packs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Trying to hot swap a UPS battery, even if you turn off everything plugged into it and turn it off, but still have it plugged into the wall, can turn it into a former UPS if that heavy battery slips and one terminal touches the metal chassis before you get that second battery connector on.

If I ever get the space to work on it, I figure it will only take me a few months to disassemble it enough to reverse engineer a schematic so as to figure out the best place to look for whatever hard to locate and expensive to replace component burned out so as to protect all the internal fuses.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

The APC UPSes with hotswap function don't short if the battery contacts the case. They're connected via hermaphrodite connectors so you remove the battery cartridge and then unplug it from the UPS.

Then you plug the replacement battery in and then slide it back in. Messing with battery connectors can be done at your leisure with the cartridge removed.

Anyhow, if you want a set of screwdrivers that will open anything out there, the iFixit 54 piece driver kit contains every driver you could ever think of, including security, triwing, triangle, pentalobe, etc. If it's held together with screws, you can open it.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

cherry ghost said:


> I guess I need to ask how recently you've purchased a Cyberpower? They've made it much harder to replace the batteries on newer models.


That's a good point; I can't vouch for every model--especially if something has been radically changed on the very newest ones. But that's why I recommended to OP in my first response that he check with the manufacturer before purchasing if he has any doubt.

My most recent UPS purchase was the CyberPower CP550SLG, which I got in April 2014. If memory serves, it has that pesky torx screw securing the battery compartment; but it wasn't a major problem for me to deal with. (I have not yet had to replace the battery, but I did open the compartment when I first got it and before plugging it in to ensure that the battery was connected correctly.)


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Purchased within the last two weeks.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083TXNAE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

MScottC said:


> Purchased within the last two weeks.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083TXNAE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Right, and I believe that CP750LCD is one of CyberPower's newer models. And, as I have already noted, there are replacement batteries available--both OEM and non-OEM--from various sources. If the torx screw is an issue for you, you have two options for replacing the battery when the time comes: (1) Take the UPS to your local Batteries Plus (or similar store) and they will handle the entire replace/install/dispose operation for you at a total cost of less than $40 including taxes (depending on which battery you choose). (2) Find in your toolbox or purchase at a hardware store the appropriate screwdriver to remove the torx screw (sorry, I can't recall now which tool I used) and purchase the replacement battery from your choice of vendor for anywhere from about $15 to $40 (see above). Either way, it beats scrapping a perfectly good $80 UPS at the end of the original battery's life.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Chiguy (and others) thanks... it all makes sense, and I'll probably do it all myself. Just sort of seems low that they make it difficult, unless there's a real strong reason they don't want end users to change batteries on their own.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well the UPS circuitry doesn't last forever. I typically replace my APC UPSs after 7 to 10 years.(I'll usually have one battery replacement in there) And that is probably way too long to wait since all the surges, spikes etc, has detrimental effects on the UPS circuitry.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Well, the main reason is users are too dumb to do it. When UPSes were a fancy thing for a server (only the rich would even consider a UPS for a desktop PC), well, those who had them generally knew technology. As technology becomes cheaper and more prevalent, well, you get "smart guys" who don't know which end of a screwdriver to use trying to change batteries and that leads to all sorts of injuries, and more importantly, lawsuits.

Oh, yes, you do get people who use a butter knife as a screwdriver (because they actually LACK a real screwdriver - as in no screwdriver at all, not just not having the right one) trying to repair modern electronics. Doesn't usually go so well, and warranty fraud happens a lot.

And with energy storage devices like batteries, that can get dangerous.

Of course, another reason is obsolescence - it'll last for 3-5 years and then it's time to buy a new one. 

It's always a problem for me because I have to weigh the cost of a new battery and disposal versus the cost of a new unit or a replacement cartridge. (I usually go for a cartridge because in the end shipping and disposal are generally the biggest costs so while I can replace it myself, it would end up costing the same).


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

chiguy50 said:


> Not for the reason you stated. Most--if not all--of their lines include replaceable batteries. And in most cases you can find cheap non-OEM replacements, as I have indicated above.
> 
> It's an absurd waste of resources to throw out a UPS when you can simply swap out the depleted battery for a new one.


Agree on the absurd waste, and if I owned this brand, I'd try to "salvage" my investment.

It appears their battery is standard and only the screw is non-standard. To me, this either IS or borders on fraud. For me, a company whose business model is to defraud even part of their customer base requires too much research to make them worth checking out at any price (well, except free; free and toss works). My APC UPSs encourage me to replace the battery and make it easy, as do a couple of other brands I've owned. Maybe the surge suppressors should be customer-replaceable, too.

A big upvote for Batteries Plus, whether I buy replacement and do it myself or have them do it. I've NEVER stumped them with a battery.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I use this model for many of our installs. Replaceable battery too.

http://www.amazon.com/APC-BE350G-UP...F8&qid=1420978939&sr=8-1&keywords=apc+ups+350


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Well the UPS circuitry doesn't last forever. I typically replace my APC UPSs after 7 to 10 years.(I'll usually have one battery replacement in there) And that is probably way too long to wait since all the surges, spikes etc, has detrimental effects on the UPS circuitry.


I'd like to hear others weigh in on this.

This is not something I've considered. I would think the outlets on UPS/battery back up would be fine. I could see how the plugs that are only doing surge protection might be an issue.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

JohnS-MI said:


> A big upvote for Batteries Plus, whether I buy replacement and do it myself or have them do it. I've NEVER stumped them with a battery.


But they're are so darn expensive. At least that is my experience of them.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

I like dealing with these people - Top notch service and cheap prices.

http://www.replaceupsbattery.com/


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> Well the UPS circuitry doesn't last forever. I typically replace my APC UPSs after 7 to 10 years.(I'll usually have one battery replacement in there) And that is probably way too long to wait since all the surges, spikes etc, has detrimental effects on the UPS circuitry.





waynomo said:


> I'd like to hear others weigh in on this.
> 
> This is not something I've considered. I would think the outlets on UPS/battery back up would be fine. I could see how the plugs that are only doing surge protection might be an issue.


I do not consider myself an expert in this field by any means, but I do have a lot of experience with UPS's. So here's my take:

Of course, no electronic device lasts forever. The usable life of a UPS will depend, among other factors, on the quality/reliability of the construction (APC/CyberPower/Belkin/Tripp Lite should all be solid choices) as well as the conditions under which it has been employed.

With the relatively convenient CyberPower PowerPanel UI, together with a cursory visual inspection when removing a battery, it is pretty easy to judge whether the UPS itself is still fully functional.

As a general rule, I would expect my UPS's to have a useful life of at least 10 years; the battery should last at least two to three years. Obviously, anyone who experiences frequent power issues--or who subjects their UPS to other extraordinary demands--may have to deal with a shorter lifespan.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> I do not consider myself an expert in this field by any means, but I do have a lot of experience with UPS's. So here's my take:
> 
> Of course, no electronic device lasts forever. The usable life of a UPS will depend, among other factors, on the quality/reliability of the construction (APC/CyberPower/Belkin/Tripp Lite should all be solid choices) as well as the conditions under which it has been employed.
> 
> ...


A good UPS should have the battery last from 4 to 6 years. At least this is the case with the APC UPSs I buy. I'm not sure what it's called, but the circuitry in the UPS that takes the brunt of the power surges, spikes etc. will deteriorate. The more power issues there is the faster it will deteriorate.

I've had a couple of APC UPSs that did fail prematurely and started to let voltage spikes through. But they were still under extended warranty at APC so they were replaced. As soon as I start seeing issues with a UPS I either take it out of service, or move it to some devices that I am not too concerned about.

But I also use around 16 of the APC UPSs with an extended runtime external battery(it's a sealed housing with four batteries inside) attached to most of them. So I can get some long runtimes of up to 18 hours with some devices. Like with my FiOS ONT and Asus router and my alarm system. While giving me several hours of runtime with higher wattage devices like my TVs, PCs, receivers, games systems etc. And ten to fifteen hours of runtime with my TiVos.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

If you own one of the cheaper APC UPses I wouldn't bother with replacing batteries, just get a new unit.

Perhaps things have changed recently, but a few years ago when I checked into it, the costs for batteries from APC were more or less IIRC: $60 to replace a battery, $80 for a comparable new UPS at BestBuy. I did replace some batteries in more expensive units, but even then it was marginal. Something like: $130 for batteries, $200 for a new unit. And then one of the APC UPSes that I replaced a battery in died a few months later. Of course by then the UPS was out of warranty, so that was a waste of money for the battery.

I bought my batteries directly from APC, because a few years earlier at work we had a bad experience getting replacement batteries from a third party. They were low quality and even the shipping boxes fell apart (batteries are heavy).

Also APC was supposed to send me shipping labels to return the old batteries, but they didn't do that. Even then, shipping heavy batteries thru the mail seems crazy, even if it's supposedly "prepaid". I just wound up taking my old batteries to the local "hazardous waste" recycling event that they organize around here all the time.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

JohnS-MI said:


> It appears their battery is standard and only the screw is non-standard. To me, this either IS or borders on fraud.


That sounds like someone who doesn't have to deal with the public at all. Or warranty fraud (ever try to deal with a customer who brings you a still-wet laptop claiming it "just died" and no, it wasn't wet, despite a big pool or water taking over your desk?). Yes, people are that blatant, and when you're making low margin products, actually supporting a warranty eats all the profit. Especially fraudulent warranty concerns.

And where do you draw a line? Do you say because a product uses a standard subproduct (e.g., an SD card for storage) that it should've been made to use SD cards? I mean, I'm pretty sure TiVo themselves deal with tons of "dead TiVos" that really result in someone taking the hard drive out. Then there are rechargeable batteries - people complain new cellphones may not have a swappable battery, but then again, few people actually bought replacement batteries, and externals are way more convenient (especially trying to keep 3-4 batteries charged versus daisy chaining an external and your phone).

I sort of call these things intelligence tests. If you have the know-how, you either have the screwdriver already, or know where to get it and thus the knowledge to change the battery. If not, you're best not mucking around with a energy storage device. Sure it's lead-acid so puncture isn't likely to hurt you too badly, certainly it won't catch fire, but a shorted battery can still be a nasty explosion.

And we're talking about a $75 UPS here. If it was my $800 UPS, then maybe I'd be pissed if I couldn't change the battery

Anyhow, last time I replaced the battery in my UPS, I could buy a replacement from APC for $200, a "refresh" kit for $300 or a new UPS for $800. I bought the refresh kit - it extended the warranty another 5 years and I still got a new battery in the mix. They forgot to send me a prepaid return mailer, but a quick phone call later they sent one to me. As for expense - actually realize that APC knows they're heavy and they actually have special contracts with shipping companies that give them discounted shipping (they ship so much so their cost is often more than 50% off what we peons would pay). And they usually only travel to a logistics center that collects the batteries in pallets that head off to recycling centers.

Of course, for the two bargain APC UPSes I have, the batteries are gone, so I don't bother - buying new gave me a new warranty as well (the old ones the warranties have long expired - the batteries actually have lasted a long time). My big UPS the battery is probably on its last legs I probably will get a new one - the 5 year extended warranty has long expired (I think I bought it back in 2007 or so).


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

Worf said:


> That sounds like someone who doesn't have to deal with the public at all. Or warranty fraud (ever try to deal with a customer who brings you a still-wet laptop claiming it "just died" and no, it wasn't wet, despite a big pool or water taking over your desk?). Yes, people are that blatant, and when you're making low margin products, actually supporting a warranty eats all the profit. Especially fraudulent warranty concerns.
> 
> And where do you draw a line? Do you say because a product uses a standard subproduct (e.g., an SD card for storage) that it should've been made to use SD cards? I mean, I'm pretty sure TiVo themselves deal with tons of "dead TiVos" that really result in someone taking the hard drive out. Then there are rechargeable batteries - people complain new cellphones may not have a swappable battery, but then again, few people actually bought replacement batteries, and externals are way more convenient (especially trying to keep 3-4 batteries charged versus daisy chaining an external and your phone).
> 
> ...


So it's wrong for me to be critical of CyberPower's policy when everybody else offers replaceable batteries, but, you, also, in fact, buy APC UPSs? Could it be because they have replaceable batteries? Just perfect.

The thread did cause me to look at my APC, its age, and replacement battery costs. A genuine APC cartridge (two batteries in a pack) is about 1/2 the original cost of the UPC. Mine still passes the self check, but it is 2.5 years old so I may get the dreaded message soon. I notice others sell you two loose batteries and instructions to rebuild the cartridge at very marginal savings. The trouble doesn't seem worth the minor savings.

The APC cartridge seems pretty idiot proof (I am an electrical engineer so I should be OK). The approach of two loose batteries and having to rebuild the cartridge seems unwise. People who don't know what they are doing are going to get it wrong, much as in your tirade.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Worf, your comments do indeed make sense. I shall see how I feel about it when the time comes for me to actually deal with the issue, hopefully several years out. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JohnS-MI said:


> So it's wrong for me to be critical of CyberPower's policy when everybody else offers replaceable batteries, but, you, also, in fact, buy APC UPSs? Could it be because they have replaceable batteries? Just perfect.
> 
> The thread did cause me to look at my APC, its age, and replacement battery costs. A genuine APC cartridge (two batteries in a pack) is about 1/2 the original cost of the UPC. Mine still passes the self check, but it is 2.5 years old so I may get the dreaded message soon. I notice others sell you two loose batteries and instructions to rebuild the cartridge at very marginal savings. The trouble doesn't seem worth the minor savings.
> 
> The APC cartridge seems pretty idiot proof (I am an electrical engineer so I should be OK). The approach of two loose batteries and having to rebuild the cartridge seems unwise. People who don't know what they are doing are going to get it wrong, much as in your tirade.


The savings are major if you buy from the right place. I typically get equivalent spec batteries for at least half the cost that APC sells them for. Not sure where I last got them from though but I usually buy one to two dozen batteries at a time. Since each UPS takes two batteries and I will change the batteries out in multiple units at the same time.

There is really nothing to putting the new batteries back in using the old hardware. It literally takes under a minute to put the new batteries in the configuration to fit back into the UPS. So I will change the batteries on units that are designed for the user to replace them.

But my extended runtime units that each have four batteries in them. That attach to the UPS with a connection on the back. WHen they get to end of life I do not mess around with them. They go to recycling at the local dump. It's much easier to get a new unit for $130 or $140 with a new warranty.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> The savings are major if you buy from the right place. I typically get equivalent spec batteries for at least half the cost that APC sells them for. Not sure where I last got them from though but I usually buy one to two dozen batteries at a time. Since each UPS takes two batteries and I will change the batteries out in multiple units at the same time.
> 
> There is really nothing to putting the new batteries back in using the old hardware. It literally takes under a minute to put the new batteries in the configuration to fit back into the UPS. So I will change the batteries on units that are designed for the user to replace them.
> 
> But my extended runtime units that each have four batteries in them. That attach to the UPS with a connection on the back. WHen they get to end of life I do not mess around with them. They go to recycling at the local dump. It's much easier to get a new unit for $130 or $140 with a new warranty.


I suppose it depends on the configuration. For mine, two batteries were ~$30, but $16 S&H. As a Prime member, I found a cartridge for $60, and free S&H. For my cartridge, two batteries lie on their side, terminals facing each other, connected by a bridge with wiring, and a connector that engages the UPS as you slide it in. The whole mess is held together by two (thick) sticky labels you have to peel off and reuse; it has to be pretty well assembled or the connector won't mate the UPS. The YouTube video showing the process was 3-4 minutes, but I suspect 20-30 minutes for a first timer. My conclusion: For $14 more, I'll buy the official cartridge. Also, I have bought generic batteries for other models and they often are nowhere near as good (capacity or life) as OEM.

However, if your savings are larger and it is easy to assemble, more power to you. I would prefer both batteries side by side, terminals up, each with its own connector and the series wiring performed in the UPS, or a better designed cartridge.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> If you own one of the cheaper APC UPses I wouldn't bother with replacing batteries, just get a new unit.
> 
> Perhaps things have changed recently, but a few years ago when I checked into it, the costs for batteries from APC were more or less IIRC: $60 to replace a battery, $80 for a comparable new UPS at BestBuy. I did replace some batteries in more expensive units, but even then it was marginal. Something like: $130 for batteries, $200 for a new unit. And then one of the APC UPSes that I replaced a battery in died a few months later. Of course by then the UPS was out of warranty, so that was a waste of money for the battery.
> 
> ...


That matches my experience more or less.

For the cheap APC units I've found it's not worth replacing the battery - it costs as much as a new unit on sale. These are the ones I use for things like Tivo, where I'm looking to cover mainly short outages and prevent the slow restarts (the UPS won't support more than a few minutes of TV viewing anyway).

For more expensive UPSes replacing the batter makes sense - there's more advanced circuitry on these that adds value. These are the ones I use for computers, etc.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JohnS-MI said:


> I suppose it depends on the configuration. For mine, two batteries were ~$30, but $16 S&H. As a Prime member, I found a cartridge for $60, and free S&H. For my cartridge, two batteries lie on their side, terminals facing each other, connected by a bridge with wiring, and a connector that engages the UPS as you slide it in. The whole mess is held together by two (thick) sticky labels you have to peel off and reuse; it has to be pretty well assembled or the connector won't mate the UPS. The YouTube video showing the process was 3-4 minutes, but I suspect 20-30 minutes for a first timer. My conclusion: For $14 more, I'll buy the official cartridge. Also, I have bought generic batteries for other models and they often are nowhere near as good (capacity or life) as OEM.
> 
> However, if your savings are larger and it is easy to assemble, more power to you. I would prefer both batteries side by side, terminals up, each with its own connector and the series wiring performed in the UPS, or a better designed cartridge.


I don't get any UPS batteries from Amazon. That is one item that always seems to be a worse deal. I paid something like $30 to $35 shipped for each pair of batteries I got. Another reason I get so many at once is for the free shipping after you reach a certain dollar amount.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

It was pretty easy to remove the battery from my CyberPower CP1000PFCLCD. Remove one screw, slid the door off, pull out the battery, and disconnect the terminals.

Of course, it wasn't the battery that had failed but some components on the PCB. I thought I smelled something burning and heard some sizzling so I shut it down ASAP. I opened it later to see if there was any obvious damage and to verify that it wasn't my imagination (it still appeared to work).


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

squint said:


> It was pretty easy to remove the battery from my CyberPower CP1000PFCLCD. Remove one screw, slid the door off, pull out the battery, and disconnect the terminals.
> 
> Of course, it wasn't the battery that had failed but some components on the PCB. I thought I smelled something burning and heard some sizzling so I shut it down ASAP. I opened it later to see if there was any obvious damage and to verify that it wasn't my imagination (it still appeared to work).


Most of the time, your load is running directly off the line input and the UPS is charging (or at least floating) the battery. Failures rarely affect the relay that feeds the line input to the load.

It is not REALLY working unless it passes a self-test or can run the load for a few minutes with the power cord pulled, which forces it to run an inverter off the battery.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

squint said:


> It was pretty easy to remove the battery from my CyberPower CP1000PFCLCD. Remove one screw, slid the door off, pull out the battery, and disconnect the terminals.
> 
> Of course, it wasn't the battery that had failed but some components on the PCB. I thought I smelled something burning and heard some sizzling so I shut it down ASAP. I opened it later to see if there was any obvious damage and to verify that it wasn't my imagination (it still appeared to work).


If you smelled something burning then I would trash it. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

JohnS-MI said:


> It appears their battery is standard and only the screw is non-standard. To me, this either IS or borders on fraud. For me, a company whose business model is to defraud even part of their customer base requires too much research to make them worth checking out at any price (well, except free; free and toss works).


I know you don't want to hear it but you're way over the top on this. You can get a Torx security driver for less than $5. In fact, I have sets of both regular and security Torx drivers. Why? Because you need them if you want to take care of your stuff--not just Cyberpower cases.

So, please, stop with the hyperbole and wild accusations.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I have a 20+ years old Best Fortress LI-660 in which I have twice replaced the batteries. While I'm not currently using it, I was up until about a year ago when I finally got around to replacing the batteries in my 1425.

Both are for my computers. I use Belkins for my TiVos.

Edit: Last 2 times at least, batteries acquired from Apex. Don't remember the first time.


----------



## ifeng914 (2 mo ago)

Tried my EC350g, found out the screw is a secure torx 10.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Has any one added extra batteries to make the run time longer? I have three UPS's and only use one. I was thinking of adding the batteries from the other two to the one I use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> Has any one added extra batteries to make the run time longer? I have three UPS's and only use one. I was thinking of adding the batteries from the other two to the one I use.


I still use ten of of the APC BR1500G units that take an external battery pack (BR24BPG). WHich will give the UPS much longer runtime. It can give me a very long runtime depending on the load. For my router, main 10GbE switch, and ONT I can get around eighteen hours of runtime. With my UHD TV and Series X/PS5 game systems connected to one, I will get around two hours of runtime while playing in HDR.

My BR1500G units and BR24BPG units are getting old. I used to have 50% more. When the batteries go in the extended units I have been trashing them. And with the main units I have now been switching over to the newer APC units, with a sine wave output. I just get them when there is a really good sale. Like 40% to 50% off. Models BR1000MS, BR1350MS, and BR1500MS2. You can't connect an external battery pack like the older ones. but they are much smaller so they take up less space.

Plus when the older units are charging, with the extended runtime pack attached, there is a loud fan that is constantly running. That is mainly why I'm moving away from the extended runtime batteries. Well I guess that, and the fact that APC doesn't have the extended runtime battery pack option any more.


----------

